# Custom heaver stolen while in Buxton 11/4...



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi guys.

My dad, brother and I spent a few days in Buxton last week/weekend. Fishing was pretty good. We did have a negative experience though. I thought I'd post this as a warning to others-but also ask our fishing community to keep their eyes open.

One of my dad's custom heaver rigs was stolen from our rod rack while we ate supper in Diamond Shoals restaurant on Friday evening (11/4). Here's the description:

Custom 2 piece Star blank with dark green wraps and gold trim. Red drum decal down by the reel seat and the words "Custom Wrapped by Robin Pope" near the reel seat as well. Abu Garcia, CT C3 Mag Elite reel in the dark green color loaded with 17lb chartreuse tritanium.

They just about got my brother's heaver too. When we left the restaurant we noticed a dark brown/maroon Chevy Tahoe with two drivers wearing hoodies speeding away from the parking lot. Their license plate started with the letters OBX_ _ _ _. We have no idea if this was the responsible party but we feel like it was. When we got to the rod rack we discovered dad's rod gone and my brother's shock leader had been burned through. In other words, whoever stole the rod was working on my brother's when we came out of the restaurant. Evidently they were using a cigarette? to burn through the shock leaders so they could break down the rods quickly. Thankfully we came out of the restaurant in time before they got my brother's Rainshadow, my All-Star, or my dad's Ballistic.

We ALWAYS lock up our rods when we are in the hotel room at night or otherwise away from the truck. However, we were worn out from fighting the 30 mph winds all day on the beach and we just went into the restaurant to grab a quick bite. I really believe whoever stole the rod was checking out restaurant parking losts in order to prey on unsuspecting folks.

The rods will always be locked up from now on-no matter where we are.

We called the sheriff and gave a report knowing we'll probably never see the rod again. They took our statement and were very kind and gracious.

So be warned guys. There are nasty thieves out there. Keep watch.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

dlpetrey said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My dad, brother and I spent a few days in Buxton last week/weekend. Fishing was pretty good. We did have a negative experience though. I thought I'd post this as a warning to others-but also ask our fishing community to keep their eyes open.
> 
> ...


Not saying anything about who did what, but I thought I would let you know that *all the OBX prefix plates *are all issued in Manteo by DMV. So that Tahoe is local Dare County truck. I loved it when my plates said OBX------ made me feel special.

Likely the Buxton-Avon-Frisco people and Hatteras LEO's know who owns/drives this particular vehicle, when I lived on Hatteras you knew everyone. Certainly the State Highway Patrol recognized my Truck all the time I even knew the Troopers by 
name

I would make sure the LEO's were aware of the OBX plate, they deal with the same fellas time after time due to the Heroin-Meth issues that have hit the Island.

When I lived on the Island we were always afraid of out-of-towners stealing our heavers cause we left them in the backs of the trucks all the time. The local criminals in those days would not have dreamed of taking our stuff because of the repercussions. I think Heroin changed all that.

Which brings to mind a particular story.....

Back when the Red-Head lived directly across from Rodanthe Pier, He would always keep a pair of binoculars on his window sill and you could see perfect all along the end of the pier.

One morning right at Dawn the Red-Head sees a out of town guy pulling up bait-buckets and wonder of wonder, untied the ropes and was making off the pier with them......

Redhead meets the guy at the pier ramp.

Redhead asks to see one of the buckets.

Out of town guy hands the Redhead what happens to be the Redheads bucket.

Later that morning I show up to go fishing, I lived next door to the Redhead at the time....Redhead told me to be on the lookout for a guy who had multiple five gallon bucket bruises and cuts on his face..Redhead had blasted him with the bucket...Like I said the RedHead was a TERROR back in the day.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Dustin,

Post up pics of your Dad's rod, if you have any . . .

It's a good idea to take pics of custom / high-dollar gear, for ease of LEO's getting an accurate description and later identification.

Glad to hear they didn't get your 1508 !

Tight Lines !


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Garboman said:


> Not saying anything about who did what, but I thought I would let you know that *all the OBX prefix plates *are all issued in Manteo by DMV. So that Tahoe is local Dare County truck. I loved it when my plates said OBX------ made me feel special.
> 
> Likely the Buxton-Avon-Frisco people and Hatteras LEO's know who owns/drives this particular vehicle, when I lived on Hatteras you knew everyone. Certainly the State Highway Patrol recognized my Truck all the time I even knew the Troopers by
> name
> ...


That makes sense Garbo. We figured it was something like that in regards to the plates. Anyway, we gave a good description to the deputy. Thanks! Oh, and if we had caught them in the act they would have had heaver bruises and cuts all over themselves!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Post up pics of your Dad's rod, if you have any . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. We don't have any pics and don't really expect to see it again. Just the way stuff goes sometimes I guess. But we definitely want to warn others! Don't assume your gear is safe and ALWAYS take proper precautions!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> Thanks Dave. We don't have any pics and don't really expect to see it again. Just the way stuff goes sometimes I guess. But we definitely want to warn others! Don't assume your gear is safe and ALWAYS take proper precautions!


Dustin,

Spread the word around the other forums . . . Fishermen notice gear !

Your Dad's rod has good "I.D.markers" on it and Mag Elite CT C3's are easy to spot.

I think it will surface, sooner than later !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Holey moley I think that Tahoe was parked next to me Saturday morning at the Kempsville Lumber Saturday morning on Buxton back road. Had 2 W/M's in 20's that got in it. They were in front of me at check out at about 830AM
They were talking with the counter clerk with the beard about a job they were doing in Hatteras and he knew them by first name


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate that it is like this. I leave my rods on the rack but I made a lock and cable system to keep the honest people away. I move everything indoors when we are done for the day. I also lock my yeti to my rod rack and the rack is locked to the truck. This makes me so mad I could spit nails.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Happens all the time I'm afraid. I know of that vehicle. I've seen it cruising and thought it suspicious. I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Bronzbck, appreciate the help.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

COMMON SENSE would dictate that if Dawg had pictures they would have been the very first thing he'd have posted. 

Mag Elites CT C3s are common and if one is seen by itself I would be hard to prove anything. The uniqueness of the rod is a different story entirely.
If it is to be re-sold chances are it will be divided.

I've noticed that YOUNGER PEOPLE tend to not hit discussion boards similar in nature to The HT and SOL and Ours here in P&S. They tend to use Facebook Groups. Some are open and some are closed, example being VA SURFCASTERS. It is an open group that requires someone to approve you "administrator" for lack of a better term, As well as requiring a Facebook profile. There is for sale field that can be set up within the said Group. It will be very hard to get into CLOSED GROUPS, because usually it contains circles of friends and they are reluctant to allow outsiders in. I am only in a few of these Groups and will be alerted via email if something new pops up for sale. I'm not a big FB person anyway. 

I'm just throwing that out there in hopes for Dawg to investigate there, or others who are in these Groups,
who also frequent P&S.

I would also venture to say that Drumdums son Tater who is a Facebook person is in many of the open and closed groups because of WHO HE IS. If it pops up for sale in any of the groups he will see it. I'm sure if he sees it pop up also, rest assure that he or Kenny will be contacting you Promptly..

I have little faith in people because I live in a city where anything can be stolen at any time. Hell , I think that some of our natives here would steal the white off rice if it can be re-sold for something to smoke or injest into ones body for recreation. I lock my stuff up all the time regardless of where I am or which vehicle I'm driving. I see stuff in racks all the time that are left unattended and out in the open. I always think to myself, " I sure hope that guys stuff will be there when he gets back"

I hope you get your stuff back as well as enjoying kicking the guys ass who did it. The Police and the legal system won't do squat, because these idiots have protection in the legal system. They do not have the same rights out on the street. You get my meaning?

2na -out


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm here every day. Will send you the plate # when I see matching vehicle


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I only get to OBX twice a year for two weeks each trip. I have my cart carrier locked into my receiver and if I'm away from the vehicle I have a 15' small cable with a lock that I run through my reels and lock my art to the carrier. I know a bolt cutter could cut it but it would make it harder to take for the lazy scumbags. I always feel bad about locking things up but this makes me feel better about it. Did have a local come into the campground at Hatteras Sands and take a grill when I was there a couple weeks ago. The maintenance guy found it sitting at one of the nearby locals and they admitted to it but said they thought a camper had left it. He told them that It belonged to the campground. Maintenance guy told them even if a camper had left it that the campground was private property and to stay the hell out. He made them load it up and bring it back.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm a member of most all the groups on Facebook tuna mentioned. As lawenforcement (navy police) I hate seeing honest people being taken advantage of like this and I'll do what I can to retrieve it if I see it. Including buying it off who ever lists it if necessary to return it to its rightful owner. (Just pay me back in bait, fishing stories, and advice lol)


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Peixaria said:


> I'm here every day. Will send you the plate # when I see matching vehicle


Get pics of the vehicle and occupants, if you can . . .


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If you leave anything unlocked you will lose it, it's just a matter of time. Sad to say but it will happen. If you catch them, club them like a harp seal.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

BTW cable gun locks...you can get them for free from local PD's and Sheriff's offices . They make great rod locks.


----------

